# Rio de Janeiro | Scenic Metropolis



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Municipal Theatre
Centro Neighborhood


The beautiful Municipal Theatre (Theatro Municipal), Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr

Copacabana
South Zone


Copacabana, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Sunrise in Ipanema Beach
Ipanema Neighborhood


Amanhecer / Sunrise by Pablo Barros, on Flickr

Christ the Redeemer
Tijuca National Park


Cristo Redentor by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


Cristo Redentor - Rio de Janeiro ( Brasil ) by Marcus Vinicius Lameiras, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

View from Christ the Redeemer
Tijuca National Park


Rio de Janeiro by Pablo Barros, on Flickr

Centro seen from Guanabara Bay
Guanabara Bay/Centro Neighborhood


Rio de Janeiro da Baia de Guanabara by Pablo Barros, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful, very nice photos from Rio! :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Sunset in Copacabana
South Zone


Little Princess of the Sea | @Forte Duque de Caxias, #RiodeJaneiro | #Brazil by Rafa Bahiense, on Flickr

View of São Conrado from Pedra Bonita Mountain
Guanabara Bay/Centro Neighborhood


Enlightenment | @Pedra Bonita Mountain, #RiodeJaneiro | #Brazil by Rafa Bahiense, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

View from Christ the Redeemer
Tijuca National Park


#Lights | @Mirante Dona Marta, #RiodeJaneiro | #Brazil by Rafa Bahiense, on Flickr


Calms my soul | @Mirante Dona Marta, #RiodeJaneiro | #Brazil by Rafa Bahiense, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

View from Sugarloaf Mountain
Urca Neighborhood


A birds view of Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Kenneth Bäck, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Rodrigo de Freitas Lagoon
Ipanema Neighborhood


Ipanema e Lagoa by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

National Museum
Centro Neighborhood


Museu Nacional e o VLT Carioca by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Sugarloaf Mountain
Urca Neighborhood


Pão de Açúcar by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Sunset in Presidente Vargas Avenue
Cidade Nova Neighborhood


Urban Sunrise by Pablo Barros, on Flickr

Museum of Tomorrow
Centro Neighborhood


Sunrise at Museum of Tomorrow by Pablo Barros, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

View from Christ the Redeemer
Tijuca National Park


Good Morning Rio de Janeiro! by Pablo Barros, on Flickr

Fiscal Island
Guanabara Bay/Centro Neighborhood


Ilha Fiscal / Fiscal Island by Pablo Barros, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Skyline of Rio's Downtown
Centro Neighborhood viewed from Sugarloaf Mountain


Rio`s Downtown I by Pedro Nogueira, on Flickr

View of Rio Shapes from Niterói
Niterói (Metro Area)


Parque da Cidade - Niteroi II by Pedro Nogueira, on Flickr​


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow, beuatiful pictures FAAN.
Landscape around the city is very cool. And downtown looks like its own city, I would never say its Rio (picture in last post). :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^I'm glad you liked it, Japanac! 

Niterói's Waterfront
Metropolitan Region


Sunrise @ #Niteroi #Brazil by Higor de Padua Vieira Neto, on Flickr

Sunrise seen from Chinese Belvedere
South Zone


Sunrise @ Chinese Belvedere(Vista Chinesa) - #RiodeJaneiro, #Brazil by Higor de Padua Vieira Neto, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Paris Square
Centro Neighborhood


Praça Paris - Rio de Janeiro by Higor de Padua Vieira Neto, on Flickr

Christ the Redeemer
Tijuca National Park


Mirante Dona Marta - Rio de Janeiro by Higor de Padua Vieira Neto, on Flickr
​


----------



## Mikey_Tres (Jul 20, 2016)

Rio has always been one of the cities that I've wanted to visit! Hopefully Soon


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

Copacabana and Leme, Rio de Janairo by Bert on flickr









Copacabana und Leme by Bert on flickr









CoPacBaNA by Helmut Gondim on flickr


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

http://www.best-beaches.com/south-america/brazil/rio-de-janeiro/copacabana-beach



> *Copacabana Beach* is one of the most famous and most beautiful beaches in the world. The atmosphere is very vibrant and the people are colorful and fun loving. Get to her by taking the subway on Line 1 or take one of the pubic buses. Copacabana beach runs between Princesa Isabel Avenue and lifeguard Post 6.
> 
> The view to the left of Copacabana beach is the towering mountain of Sugar Loaf and Fort Duque de Caxias built in 1779. On the right is Copacabana Fort, which dates back to 1914. It houses the Army Historical Museum. The beach runs for 2.2 miles (4 km) in an east west direction running from Postos Dois to Posto Seis. Stop by one of the several beach bars and enjoy a gold cup of chopp (draft beer) and refeicao (herbed meat and fried onions). Take a walk along the beach to enjoy some of the most incredible sand sculptures and when you get thirsty try some of the agua de coco or coconut water straight from the coconut.
> 
> Continue reading >> http://www.rio.com/practical-rio/copacabana-beach











http://www.propertybrazil.com/destinations/rio-de-janeiro


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice photos from Rio! :cheers:


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

http://hellchildjavo.tumblr.com









https://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rio_de_Janeiro









http://m.sofitel.com/gb/hotel-8941-caesar-park-rio-de-janeiro-ipanema-managed-by-sofitel/index.shtml









http://www.momondo.ru/blog/prichiny-poehat-v-rio/


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Red Beach
Urca Neighborhood


And the sun rises... by Pablo Barros, on Flickr

Infante Dom Henrique Avenue
Glória Neighborhood


Rio de Janeiro by Pablo Barros, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

View from the Sugarloaf Mountain
Urca Neighborhood


Pão de açucar from morro da Urca by Rodrigo Holanda, on Flickr


View from morro da Urca by Rodrigo Holanda, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Ipanema Beach
Ipanema Neighborhood


Do Leme by Pablo Barros, on Flickr

Copacabana Beach
Copabana Neighborhood


Do Arpoador by Pablo Barros, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates, FAAN! :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Botanical Garden
Jardim Botânico Neighborhood


Jardim Botânico do Rio de Janeiro by Gabriel Castaldini, on Flickr

Ipanema
South Zone


Ipanema by Fernando Maia Fotografia Aérea, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Brazilian National Archives
Centro Neighborhood


Estrutura by Universo Produção, on Flickr

Copacabana Palace
Copacabana Neighborhood


Copacabana by Luz Rosa, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

_- edited due to broken links - _


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

_- edited due to broken links -_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice as always :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Santa Teresa Scenes
Santa Teresa Neighborhood


LR Rio de Janeiro, Streets of Santa Teresa-6.jpg by geigerwe, on Flickr


LR Rio de Janeiro, Streets of Santa Teresa-22.jpg by geigerwe, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Ipanema Scenes
Ipanema Neighborhood


Uma tipica noite do verão carioca by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


LR Rio de Janeiro Streets of Ipanema-7.jpg by geigerwe, on Flickr


LR Rio de Janeiro Streets of Ipanema - New Graffitti Bar 48 -4.jpg by geigerwe, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Museum of Tomorrow
Centro Neighborhood


Museu do Amanha by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


Puffed Star II by Pablo Barros, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

The Sunrise and the Sugarloaf Mountain
View from Tijuca National Forest


Colorfull sunrise by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


Pão de Açucar enquadrado by Pablo Barros, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

View of Rio Donwntown from Santa Teresa
Santa Teresa - Centro Neighborhood


LR Rio de Janeiro, Streets of Santa Teresa-8.jpg by geigerwe, on Flickr

Niterói and Guanabara Bay
Rio's Metro Area


Parque da Cidade by Pablo Barros, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos, FAAN! :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2017)

Very nice updates from Rio


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

XV de Novembro Square
Centro Neighborhood


Praça XV by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Lage Park
Jardim Botânico Neighborhood


Parque Lage by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


Parque Lage by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Earth Sciences Museum
Urca Neighborhood


Museu de Ciências da Terra by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


Museu de Ciências da Terra by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Christ the Redeemer
Tijuca National Forest


Helicoptero-50 by Ricardo Henrique De Souza Raymundo, no Flickr


Helicoptero-71 by Ricardo Henrique De Souza Raymundo, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Aerial Views of the West Zone
Barra da Tijuca and Joá Neighborhoods


Helicoptero-18 by Ricardo Henrique De Souza Raymundo, no Flickr


Helicoptero-23 by Ricardo Henrique De Souza Raymundo, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Copacabana's Réveillon
Copacabana Neighborhood


Aquela Hora Azul... by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


Copacabana 2018! by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


Réveillon Rio 2018 - Queima de fogos na praia de Copacabana- Foto: Gabriel Monteiro | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Oscar Niemeyer Tower
Botafogo Neighborhood


Torre Oscar Niemeyer by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


Torre Oscar Niemeyer by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice new photos, FAAN :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

View from Mirante Dona Marta
Cosme Velho Neighborhood


Rio de Janeiro by Pablo Barros, on Flickr

View of Rio from São Luiz Fortress
Niterói (Metro Area)


Do Forte para o Rio de Janeiro by Pablo Barros, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Museum of Tomorrow
Centro Neighborhood


Museu do Amanha na Hora Azul / Museum of Tomorrow ate Blue Hour by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


Puffed Star II by Pablo Barros, on Flickr

Chinese Belvedere
Alto da Boa Vista Neighborhood


Vista Chinesa by Pablo Barros, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Niterói Contemporary Art Museum
Niterói (Metro Area)


Museu de Arte Conteporânea by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


Da praia de Boa Viagem by Pablo Barros, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Lage Park
Jardim Botânico Neighborhood


Ópera na Tela | Noite de Gala | Parque Lage | Sofitel by Alessandro Mendes, on Flickr

Olympic Boulevard
Centro Neighborhood


VLT - AquaRio - Boulevard Olímpico - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Leblon Beach
Leblon Neighborhood


Um fim de tarde de verão by Pablo Barros, on Flickr

Cardeal Arcoverde Station
Copacabana Neighborhood


Subway by Pablo Barros, on Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A beautiful city!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice updates, FAAN :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ Thanks, guys! :cheers:
Aqwa Corporate
Santo Cristo Neighborhood











Source












Source












Source
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

RB12
Centro Neighborhood









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Also great, very nice updates from Rio :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Linneo de Paula Machado Palace
Botafogo Neighborhood


Casa Firjan by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Firjan House
Botafogo Neighborhood


Casa Firjan da Indústria Criativa by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Tiradentes Palace
Centro Neighborhood


Tiradentes Palace, Rio de Janeiro by Alexandre Malta, on Flickr

Cinelândia
Centro Neighborhood


Cinelândia, Rio de Janeiro by Alexandre Malta, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

View of Rio from Guanabara Bay
Metro Rio


Morning in Guanabara Bay, Rio de Janeiro by Alexandre Malta, on Flickr

Ferry Boat Station
Centro Neighborhood


Praça XV, Ferry Boat Station, Rio de Janeiro by Alexandre Malta, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Rio, FAAN :cheers:


----------



## lazanoo (Nov 8, 2015)

RB12 seems a great place to live in. BTW, excellent thread.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Royal Portuguese Cabinet of Reading
Centro Neighborhood


Real Gabinete Português de Leitura - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


Real Gabinete Português de Leitura - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr[/SIZE]​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Confeitaria Colombo
Centro Neighborhood


Confeitaria Colombo - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr

Manguinhos Palace
Manguinhos Neighborhood


Fiocruz(Fundação Oswaldo Cruz) - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

View from the Chinese Belvedere in a Cloudy Day
Tijuca National Forest


Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Copacabana Fort
Copacabana Neighborhood


Forte de Copacabana - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr

Taunay Fall
Tijuca National Forest


Cascatinha Taunay - Floresta da Tijuca by Mario Howat, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates and from Rio de Janeiro :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

New Year's Festivities in Copacabana
Copacabana Neighborhood


Feliz 2019! Happy 2019! by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


Feliz 2019! Happy 2019! by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Downtown Rio
Centro Neighborhood


RBYI_MarinaNoite_120180511 by Renato Byington, on Flickr


RBYI_MarinaNoite_420180511 by Renato Byington, on Flickr


RBYI_MarinaNoite_520180511 by Renato Byington, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice photos from Rio, FAAN :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

View from Mirante Dona Marta
Santa Teresa Neighborhood


Rio de Janeiro... by Mario Howat, on Flickr


Mirante Dona Marta - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Barra da Tijuca Beach
Barra da Tijuca Neighborhood


Barra da Tijuca - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


Fim de Tarde na Barra da Tijuca - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Christ the Redeemer
Tijuca National Forest


Cristo Redentor - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


Cristo Redentor - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, FAAN :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Imperial Palace, Tiradentes Palace and São José Church
Centro Neighborhood


Igreja de São José, Palácio Tiradentes (ALERJ) e Paço Imperial, ao fundo, Ilha Fiscal e Ponte Rio-Niteroi by shooterb9, on Flickr

View of Christ the Redeemer
Glória Neighborhood


Marina, Igreja de Nossa Senhora da Glória do Outeiro e o Cristo by shooterb9, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Fiscal Island
Guanabara Bay


Ilha Fiscal - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr

National Library
Centro Neighborhood


Monocrome - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Moinho Fluminense
Saúde Neighborhood


Rio de Janeiro by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Tijuca National Park
Rio de Janeiro Municipality 

[
Floresta da Tijuca by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Valongo Wharf
Saúde Neighborhood










*Valongo Wharf Archaeological Site*

Built in 1811, it was the site of landing and trading of enslaved Africans until 1831. *Around 1 million slaves landed at Valongo*.









Carlos Vieira


Cais do Valongo - Zona Portuária do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Lovely, very nice :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

View of the Sugarloaf Mountain from the Corcovado Mountain
Tijuca National Forest


Voo Panorâmico na Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Rudy Trindade | VooNobre by Voo Nobre, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Lovely, very nice :cheers:


Thanks


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Rio's Downtown Skyline
Guanabara Bay


1034 by O L A N D, on Flickr


1031 by O L A N D, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Vista Guanabara
Saúde Neighborhood









Fábio Lemos

View from Urca Hill
Urca Neighborhood


RIO by Eduardo Mello, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Sete de Setembro St.
Centro Neighborhood









Fábio Lemos

Tocantins St.
Centro Neighborhood


Centro Rio-121 by Ricardo Henrique De Souza Raymundo, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Cinelândia Square
Centro Neighborhood


Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Alejandro, on Flickr


Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Alejandro, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Nossa Senhora do Monte do Carmo Church
Centro Neighborhood


Igreja de Nossa Senhora do Monte do Carmo - Antiga Sé by Rodrigo Soldon, on Flickr

Largo do Paço
Centro Neighborhood









Luiz Abreu​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Night at Downtown Rio
Centro Neighborhood


Downtown Rio by Jonathan Reid, on Flickr


Entardecer no Centro visto de Santa Teresa, destaque para Catedral Metropolitana com iluminação decorativa e Arcos da Lapa_1255 by Flavio Veloso, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Itamaraty Palace
Centro Neighborhood


Palácio Itamaraty by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

São Bento Monastery
Centro Neighborhood


Mosteiro de Sao Bento - Rio de Janeiro by Flavio Veloso, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Mauá Square*
_Centro Neighborhood_


IMG_7713 by Márcio Ribeiro, on Flickr

*XV de Novembro Square*
_Centro Neighborhood_


IMG_2159 by Márcio Ribeiro, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Museum of Tomorrow*
_Centro Neighborhood_


IMG_4782 by Márcio Ribeiro, on Flickr

*Ilha Rasa Lighthouse*
_South Zone/Atlantic Ocean_









Henrique Fonseca​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Centro Streets in Black & White*
_Centro Neighborhood_


IMG_0571 by Márcio Ribeiro, on Flickr


IMG_7817 by Márcio Ribeiro, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, FAAN


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Mauá Square*
_Centro Neighborhood_


Pier Mauá by Romario Roges, on Flickr


Pier Mauá and Museum of Tomorrow II by Romario Roges, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Nossa Senhora do Carmo Church*
_Centro Neighborhood_


Igreja de Nossa Senhora do Carmo da Antiga Sé by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


Igreja de Nossa Senhora do Carmo da Antiga Sé by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Port of Rio*
_Caju Neighborhood_


Port of Rio by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr

*Rio-Niterói Bridge*
_Guanabara Bay_


Rio-Niterói Bridge by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Interior's of Nossa Senhora da Candelária Church*
_Centro Neighborhood_









Vitor Kelm









Vitor Kelm









Vitor Kelm​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Confeitaria Colombo*
_Centro Neighborhood_ 


Colombo by Thiago Kaneshiro, on Flickr

*Lage Park*
_Jardim Botânico Neighborhood_









Vitor Kelm​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, christo!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

edit


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Interior's of Nossa Senhora da Candelária Church*
_Centro Neighborhood_


Igreja da Candelária by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

*Interior's of São Bento Monastery*
_Centro Neighborhood_

37 - Rio de Janiero - November &#x27;15 by Thai Chu, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ouvidor Street*
_Centro Neighborhood_ 

45 - Rio de Janiero - November &#x27;15 by Thai Chu, on Flickr

*Laranjeiras Palace*
_Laranjeiras Neighborhood_ 


Palácio Laranjeiras by Rctk caRIOca, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*House in Santa Teresa*
_Santa Teresa Neighborhood_


Casas do Brasil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

*Palace in Laranjeiras*
_Laranjeiras Neighborhood_


Casas Casadas by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Aerial View of Jardim Oceânico*
_Jardim Oceânico Neighborhood_


Americas Avenue by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr

*Urca seen from Guanabara Bay*
Urca Neighborhood


Rio de Janeiro by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Hanging Garden of Valongo*
_Saúde Neighborhood_


Jardim Suspenso do Valongo by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

*Fiscal Island Castle*
_Guanabara Bay_


Rio de Janeiro by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Interiors of Nossa Senhora do Carmo Church*
_Centro Neighborhood_


Igreja de Nossa Senhora do Carmo da Antiga Sé by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

*Interiors of São José Church*
_Centro Neighborhood_


Rio de Janeiro, Brasil. by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great photos as always! Thanks for the updates.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Catete Scenes*
_Catete Neighborhood_


Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*São Joaquim Palace*
_Glória Neighborhood_

Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Museum of Tomorrow*
_Centro Neighborhood_


Museum of Tomorrow by Rodolfo Ribas, on Flickr


Museum of Tomorrow - opening today by Rodolfo Ribas, on Flickr


Museum of Tomorrow - Next time a better POV by Rodolfo Ribas, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Santa Cruz da Barra Fortress*
_Municipality of Niterói (Metro Area)_


_1DS1759 by Rodolfo Ribas, on Flickr


Santa Cruz Fortress by Rodolfo Ribas, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*The Royal Portuguese Cabinet of Reading *
_Centro Neighborhood_


The Royal Portuguese Cabinet of Reading by Rodolfo Ribas, on Flickr

*Abbey of Our Lady of Montserrat *
_Centro Neighborhood_


Abbey of Our Lady of Montserrat by Rodolfo Ribas, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*National Library of Brazil*
_Centro Neighborhood_


Biblioteca Nacional - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, on Flickr


Biblioteca Nacional - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, on Flickr


Biblioteca Nacional - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Rio Art Museum*
_Centro Neighborhood_


Museu de Arte do Rio - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, on Flickr


MAR - Museu de Arte do Rio - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, on Flickr


Art Museum of Rio by Rodolfo Ribas, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Espaço Rio *
_Gamboa Neighborhood_


Aquário do Rio by Manoel Moraes Jr., on Flickr

*Lage Park*
_Jardim Botânico Neighborhood_


Parque Lage, Rio de Janeiro RJ by Daniel Ananias, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Imperial Palace*
_Centro Neighborhood_









Fernando Cavalcanti


Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

*Largo do Curvelo*
_Santa Teresa Neighborhood_


Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr​


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

❤ Rio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Rio


----------



## 1584247 (Mar 6, 2021)

Great pictures of Rio 🌿🌊🏛 Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 1584247 (Mar 6, 2021)

Rio de Janeiro

World Capital of Architecture 2020


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*National Library of Brazil*
_Centro Neighborhood_


Biblioteca Nacional by Gabriel Silva, on Flickr

*Cobras Island Navy Base*
_Guanabara Bay_


Ilha das Cobras by Gabriel Silva, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Downtown Buildings*
_Centro Neighborhood_


Anoitecer by Gabriel Silva, on Flickr


Rio de Janeiro downtown by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Municipal Theater*
_Centro Neighborhood_


Theatro Municipal / Rio de Janeiro by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr


Theatro Municipal / Rio de Janeiro by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr


Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Alejandro, on Flickr


Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Alejandro, on Flickr


Theatro Municipal - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Tocantins Street*
_Centro Neighborhood_ 


Rio de Janeiro downtown by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr


Historic center / Rio de Janeiro by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Banco do Brasil Cultural Center*
_Centro Neighborhood_


Centro Cultural Banco do Brasil / Rio by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr

*Pedro Ernesto Palace*
_Centro Neighborhood_


Pedro Ernesto Palace / Rio de Janeiro by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Mercado Street*
_Centro Neighborhood_


Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

*EMERJ Palace*
_Centro Neighborhood_


Historic center / Rio de Janeiro by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*The Imperial Palace*
_Centro Neighborhood_


Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Nossa Senhora da Lapa dos Mercadores Church*
_Centro Neighborhood_


Igreja Nossa Senhora da Lapa dos Mercadores by Gabriel Silva, on Flickr

*Rosário Street x Quitanda Street*
_Centro Neighborhood_


Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Corcovado Mountain*
_Tijuca National Forest_

Cristo Redentor by Gabriel Silva, on Flickr

*View of Botafogo*
_Botafogo Neighborhood_


Rio de Janeiro by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Candelária Church*
_Centro Neighborhood_


Candelária Church by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr

*Building in Catete*
_Catete Neighborhood_


Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Glória Hotel*
_Glória Neighborhood_


Hotel Glória! by Julio Pinon, on Flickr

*Santo Antônio Convent*
_Centro Neighborhood_


Convento de Santo Antônio by Julio Pinon, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*São José Street Façades*
_Centro Neighborhood_


Old Rio de Janeiro colors. by Julio Pinon, on Flickr

*1º de Março Street Façades*
_Centro Neighborhood_


Rio de Janeiro paradise (Explore) by Julio Pinon, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Aerial View of Urca*
_Urca Neighborhood_


Urca Beach by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr
*
Pontal Beach*
_Recreio dos Bandeirantes Neighborhood_


Pontal Rock ViewPoint by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Mahatma Gandhi Square*
_Centro Neighborhood_


O Rio que queria ser Paris! by Julio Pinon, on Flickr

*República Square*
_City of Niterói (Metro Area)_


All these purple flowers! by Julio Pinon, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Rio


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Nossa Senhora do Carmo Church*
_Centro Neighborhood_


Igreja Nossa Senhora do Carmo, antiga Catedral do Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


Carmo! by Julio Pinon, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Visconde de Itaboraí Street*
_Centro Neighborhood_ 

Old Rio de Janeiro by night. by Julio Pinon, on Flickr
*
Curvelo Station*
_Santa Teresa Neighborhood_ 

Estação Curvelo. by Julio Pinon, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*XV Square*
_Centro Neighborhood_ 









Alexandre Malta

*Mercadores Street*
_Centro Neighborhood_ 


Rio-de-Janeiro-Rua-Mercadores-2.jpg by Lily Fortes, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

next


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*View from Mirante Dona Marta*
_Santa Teresa Neighborhood_

Alvorada no Mirante Dona Marta - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


Amanhecer no Mirante Dona Marta - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ordem Terceira de São Francisco da Penitência Church*
_Centro Neighborhood_


São Francisco da Penitência by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


São Francisco da Penitência by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Fiscal Island*
_Guanabara Bay_


Ilha Fiscal - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr

*Downtown seen from Candelária Square*
_Centro Neighborhood_


Rio de Janeiro downtown with churches, historical buildings and cultural spaces! by Julio Pinon, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Sunrise seen from Tijuca National Forest*
_Tijuca National Forest_


Alvorada na Estrada das Paineiras - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


Estrada do Sumaré - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Façades of Ouvidor Street*
_Centro Neighborhood_

Rio-de-Janeiro-Rua-Ouvidor-Facade.jpg by Lily Fortes, on Flickr

*Façades of 7 de Setembro Street*
_Centro Neighborhood_

Rio-de-Janeiro-Rua-Sete-Setembro-5.jpg by Lily Fortes, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Nossa Senhora da Conceição e Boa Morte Church*
_Centro Neighborhood_


Rio-de-Janeiro-Igreja-Nossa-Senhora-Conceicao-Boa-Morte.jpg by Lily Fortes, on Flickr

*Façades of Ouvidor Street*
_Centro Neighborhood_


Rio-de-Janeiro-Rua-Primeiro-Marco-FacadesARW.jpg by Lily Fortes, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Guilhermina*
Leblon Neighborhood









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------

